# Fly 1st Class for Less



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 5, 2014)

From this article at WTOP:



> Traveling in style isn't just for the rich or high-mileage business travelers any more.
> 
> This summer, flying first class may be a better deal for U.S. travelers.
> 
> ...



So Amtrak prices are up and amenities are down, and while first class on most airlines ain't what it use to be, one can at least now pay less service...

Mr Boardman: Are you listening?


----------

